# Technaflora



## New2theGame (Jul 29, 2012)

I bought a starter kit today and im just wondering if there are any tips or suggestions or opinions on it.  Looking for any and all feedback!  thanks!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 29, 2012)

Use it at half strength.


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 29, 2012)

i thought those ppms where high


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 29, 2012)

My partner in our "grow-lab" uses Technaflora in coco/hydro and does quite well with it. I assume since you said "kit" that you got the "recipe for success"? Start your seedlings out at about 300-400ppm for the first week (which would actually be the 2nd or 3rd week after germenation), then bump up to 400-500ppm the 2nd week, 500-600ppm the 3rd week and so on until you get to about 800ppm for veg. If you got the root66 definitely use it for the first 3weeks. Depending on the strain you plant, you may want to adjust up or down from there. The Blueberry Punch is a bit of a nute hog so we go up to about 11-1200 when in flower.

I use the magical, root66, thrive alive, and the ph+- from them in my stealth cabinet grow but I use the thrive alive sparingly. I use it for the first couple weeks of feeding for both seedlings and clones but then no more until I flip them to flower, and then only for 2 feedings as it is a vitamin tonic and not really needed constantly(in my opinion). If you are in soil then you may not need as much Magical as they advise, but if in coco, definitely need it constantly.

I suggest also that you mix your nutes and let sit for at least 6 hours with a bubbler before checking and adjusting the PH, then for another hour after adjusting PH before checking again.

I hope this helps


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 29, 2012)

straight water until week 3?  this is good info tyvm..


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 30, 2012)

That also depends on the strain of plant and type of soil/medium you are in. It is something that you learn by experience to judge when the plant is ready for feeding. The key is understanding that when a seedling first emerges, it has the 2 little round leaves to use as food while its roots develop. That is a critical time because those tender roots can be easily damaged if strong nutes are added too soon. 

I watch my seedlings for vigorous growth. The seedlings will always start out slow and then when the regular leaves develop they will start growing faster. That is typically in the 2nd week and that is when I will water with a light solution of Root66 to get those roots growing good. By the beginning of the 3rd week, they will start taking off and that is when I introduce them to a light feeding of regular nutes (this is when done in hydro or soilless medium that supplies no nutes).

If yer in regular soil or organic soil that already has some level of nutes in it, you don't want to add any extra nutes until they start asking for them, and that depends greatly on how you have them set up. My organic plants were started in Rooter cubes from advanced nutrients(any of the better quality starter cubes will work). These have no available nutrients in them and allow for the early root development without the risk of burning them. Once I see roots popping out of my cubes, I put them in small containers of light nutrient organic soil mix. Once they have really established themselves and are growing vigorously, I will transplant them into bigger containers (2gal) of more strongly organically nuted mix for their final homes. 

I hope this helps as there are many different ways to do this and a multitude of variables that will affect your final methods of growing. You will find that just about everyone does things a little differently, and you will develop your own style that fits your grow environment.


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 30, 2012)

wow thanks HP


----------

